# Supprimer les photos après synchronisation ou importation



## tabasko (12 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir,

Je suis un peu perdu, et j'avoue ne pas être un grand expert de l'application Photo.
J'ai plein de photos sur mon iPhone qui apparaissent en "Nouveaux éléments" alors qu'ils ont déjà été importé.
J'ai souvenir qu'avant, à la fin de l'importation, j'avais la possibilité de demander à ce que les fichiers soient supprimés de l'iphone.

Dans ma configuration présente, que mes fichiers soient ou non supprimés est secondaire (mais çà échappe à ma compréhension).
Ce qui me bloque c'est que si je clique sur "importer les nouveaux éléments" et bien Photo.app me les importe sans problème, et me les entasse encore et encore.... et les images sont toujours en "nouveaux éléments".

Que dois je faire pour qu'après importation Photo.app considère que ces éléments ne sont pas de nouveaux éléments ....
(c'est sans compter que j'ai l'impression qu'il me les rebalances dans le cloud si bien que çà fait grossir en retour ma photothèque iphone...)

Hésitez pas à me questionner avec des choses basiques, je dois vraiment passer à côté d'un truc énorme...


----------



## tabasko (12 Janvier 2020)

Bon, bizarre mais à priori j'ai fini par "comprendre".
Toutes les photos qui trainait (et qui ne s'effaçaient pas) malgré l'importation semble être : 
l'enregistrement automatique dans la pellicule des photos qui sont passées par WhatsApp....

Je prends mon mal en patience et je vais les nettoyer "une par une" ...


----------



## ericse (12 Janvier 2020)

tabasko a dit:


> Je prends mon mal en patience et je vais les nettoyer "une par une" ...



Chez moi elles se regroupent toutes automatiquement dans un dossier WhatsApp...


----------



## tabasko (13 Janvier 2020)

Merci pour ton retour ericse

J'ai aussi en effet un album nommé WhatsApp !!  o0
J'ai quelques photos dedans, mais plutôt ancienne ...

Dans ton WhatsApp > Réglages > Discussions
"Enregistrer dans la pellicule" est coché ou décoché ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Janvier 2020)

Perso, je l’ai décoché chez moi. Pas besoin de sauvegarder ces photos autrement que manuellement


----------



## ericse (13 Janvier 2020)

Décoché aussi, j’ai assez de spam dans mes mails pour ne pas en rajouter dans mes photos [emoji6]


----------



## tabasko (13 Janvier 2020)

Oui oui nous sommes d'accord.
C'était pour comprendre si WhatsApp mettait les photos dans l'album qui porte son nom si l'option n'est pas activée.

Vous me confirmez donc que oui ?


----------



## ericse (14 Janvier 2020)

tabasko a dit:


> Oui oui nous sommes d'accord.
> C'était pour comprendre si WhatsApp mettait les photos dans l'album qui porte son nom si l'option n'est pas activée.
> 
> Vous me confirmez donc que oui ?



Ben si on n’active pas la fonction il ne met les photos dans aucun album, sauf si on le fait manuellement [emoji6]


----------



## tabasko (14 Janvier 2020)

Super. Merci pour votre confirmation.


----------

